# Puppy Sleeping On Lap



## LaneyKate (Feb 7, 2014)

This might be a silly question, but is it OK to let my puppy sleep on my lap/chest during the day? I have no problem with him doing it when he's fully grown, even if he turns out to be 80 pounds. I would actually prefer him to-- I'm one of those people who love weighted blankets and the like. He falls asleep on his own just fine as well (considering he's a puppy) so it's not like he's reliant on me to sleep or anything. I just don't want to start something that could turn out negatively impacting him in the future. Or maybe I just worry too much!


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

It could be a problem with guests of he tries to lay on them when he gets bigger, but as your dog If that's a behavior you don't mind/ or even like then I don't see a problem with it. I let Maisy sit on the couch next to me and stare at my food when I eat. Some of my friends and guests don't like it when she does it to them, but tough luck, she isn't hurting anyone and it's my house with my dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Nothing wrong with it if you're fine with it long term but I would teach a verbal "off" command since a big lazy oaf of a dog pinning you down isn't fun.


----------



## LaneyKate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hahaha-- "off" is already being worked on! I made the mistake of not teaching that to my first dog who turned into a 70-pound oaf. That is not a mistake I plan on making again!  And my adult dog does the same thing with food-- just sits there and watches me if it's something he likes. Drives guests nuts the first time they witness it, until they learn that he's not a food snatcher and might not even take food you offer him from your hand.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

No, it's not a problem if you're ok with it an an adult, and he learns to get off when asked.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Everyone has different ideas on what a dog should or should not be allowed to do. Your dog, your rules. 

In my house, my puppies are held and snuggled...a lot. As a puppy Buster had lots of lap time (Saint puppies are LAZY!). He is a whole lot bigger but still enjoys his snuggle time. Each morning I sit down on the couch and Bus comes in, lays down as close as he can get and rests his head on my lap. If Im laying in bed watching TV he'll come up and lay as close to me as he can get, as much of his body touching mine as he can manage without actually being on top of me and rest his head on me...either my chest or my lower legs. Occasionally he's just being silly and he'll hop up in the bed while my husband and I are laying there. The only option is squish the humans. 

The ONLY issue I have with Bus is he sometimes will dig his elbows into me...OUCH! If I move, he (usually) moves so I can get up. If I tell him "off", he removes himself from whichever piece of furniture he's on. He doesnt squish the kids (not something he was taught, he just seems to know they're more fragile than the adults in the house.).


----------



## saruhhkayy (Jan 25, 2014)

My dogs are exactly like this, they weigh maybe 35 lbs combined, so it's not too much weight. Topper will lay his head on my stomach or legs, occasionally all of his body on me, while Tana will lay on my legs like or chest. I love it, and they both know "get up" or "down". One of things I love about my dogs. When I'm sick or in a bad mood they somehow know and will cuddle me all day long. There are some days though when I'm in a bad mood where having both mine trying to kiss me and lay on me...and then my boyfriends dog coming over and licking my face and trying to get on top of me is too much, so I say "down" and they all get off. (Thankfully) but no, I don't think there is anything wrong with it.


----------



## lreed89 (Jan 30, 2014)

Daisy slept on us all the time as a puppy, too. Now she prefers to sleep on her side of the couch on a pillow, but she'll still saunter over to me and plop her 40lb butt down on me like she's still a tiny puppy. I don't mind at all. I love cuddly dogs. Luckily, Daisy is getting more and more affectionate as she gets older.

As for guests, don't sweat it! It's your dog - if they don't like how you handle it, then they don't need to visit. I, like KodiBarracuda, don't care if Daisy sits right up against me while I eat. My husband doesn't like it and calls it "begging," but as long as she's not trying to take it right off my plate, she can stare all she wants.


----------



## greenmaria (Oct 9, 2013)

> In my house, my puppies are held and snuggled...a lot.


Mine too.


----------

